# My Guest Reward Points



## Rail Freak (Sep 21, 2008)

My point balance is 4,896 & my rail points is 4,146. What's the difference? :unsure:


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 21, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> My point balance is 4,896 & my rail points is 4,146. What's the difference? :unsure:


750 :lol:

I think you get a bonus for joining the program.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 21, 2008)

I am thinking (I know that's dangerous!  ) the total is this:


Rail Points = 4146

New member bonus = 500

Update Profile = 250


Total = *4896*


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> My point balance is 4,896 & my rail points is 4,146. What's the difference? :unsure:


Your "Point Balance" is the number of points you have to cash in for free travel. It is all the points you have earned, both by traveling on Amtrak and any bonus points from other things. Your "Rail Points" are only the points you got for actually traveling on Amtrak. The "Rail Points" are what is considered to determine if you get Select or Select Plus membership.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 22, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > My point balance is 4,896 & my rail points is 4,146. What's the difference? :unsure:
> ...


 :lol:  B)


----------



## ralfp (Sep 23, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Your "Point Balance" is the number of points you have to cash in for free travel. It is all the points you have earned, both by traveling on Amtrak and any bonus points from other things. Your "Rail Points" are only the points you got for actually traveling on Amtrak. The "Rail Points" are what is considered to determine if you get Select or Select Plus membership.


Excluding tonight's upcoming trip, I've paid for 2 Amtrak tickets; the rest were from AGR points (netting 1002 points). I've had a Point Balance of 40,000 or so with 252 Rail Points.


----------

